# PF is blocking IPv6 in/out



## tier1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Have found pf is preventing ipv6 both directions. 

When pf is enabled cannot ping6 anything beyond the FreeBSD server.

Current pf.conf for ipv6:


```
web="{ 80, 443, 8096 }"
ssh="{ 10069 }"

pass log on $ext_if inet6 proto tcp from any to any port ftp \
    flags S/SA keep state \
    (max-src-conn 25, max-src-conn-rate 25/5, \
     overload <bruteforce> flush global)
    
     pass in on $public inet6 proto tcp from any to any port $web flags S/SA keep state
     pass in on $ext_if inet6 proto tcp from any to any port $ssh flags S/SA synproxy state \
        (max-src-conn-rate 9/15, overload <naughty> flush global)
```


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bds (Nov 26, 2018)

ping6 sends (and listens for) ICMPv6 packets. Your pf.conf seems to be concerned with IPv6 TCP traffic. You may need to add some "proto icmp6" rules for ping6 to work.


----------

